# Top 3 TV Hotties You Grew Up With



## scoot95

Borrowed from another message board......

Who are the top 3 hottest TV actresses/actors you grew up with?

For me it is a no brainer.......

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Nicole Eggert
3. Tiffani Amber Thiessen


Question.... seeing now how hot Alyssa Milano is now on Charmed....am I a dirty 32 year old if I still see Alyssa Milano as hot back in the "Who's the Boss" days when I watch reruns?


----------



## trausch

This is easy. Hottest chicks while I was growing up....

Betty Rubble 
Daphne Blake 
Baroness

Honorable Mention 
Cheetara


----------



## Steveknj

Elizabeth Montgomery
Goldie Hawn
Susan Dey (yeah, in retrospect probaby too skinny and not that hot, but I had a huge crush on her when I was 12!!)


----------



## maochengster

Kristi McNichols

I had such a crush on her back when she was on 'Family'


----------



## Mavrick22

For me it was the following 3:

1. Alyssa Milano - Who's the Boss?










2. Nicole Eggert - Charles in Charge










3. Danica McKellar - The Wonder Years


----------



## IndyJones1023

Lynda Carter made my pants feel funny.


----------



## richNYC

It's got to be Charlie's Angels (my fave three):

1. Farrah Fawcett
2. Jacqelyn Smith
3. Cheryl Ladd


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Donny Osmond
Dustin Hoffman
John Travolta


----------



## WinBear

Tom Selleck
Pierce Brosnan
John Schneider


----------



## JFriday

1. Maureen McCormick
2. Yvonne Craig (Batgirl)
3. Kristy Mcnichol


----------



## WinBear

Here's an online resource if you need help recalling shows from the 80s.
http://eightiesclub.tripod.com/id13.htm


----------



## jamesbobo

Julie Newmar (spelling?)
Goldie Hawn
Jacqelyn Smith


----------



## rwhitlow

Kristy McNichol
Phoebe Cates
Farrah

We talked alot about Bo Derrick, but she wasn't my favorite (other than just being nekkid)


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Alyssa Milano
Catherine Bach
Alyssa Milano


----------



## Cboath

Wow, only 3 choices....

1. Alyssa Milano is a given.

2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen is an easy one, but almost seems like wasting a vote.

3. Tought call.... But I think I am going with Soleil Moon Frye.


----------



## tiellv

Wow, the 60s were so long ago it's difficult to remember all the hotties  

Clint Eastwood (Rawhide)
Richard Chamberlain (Dr Kildare)
Juliet Prowse (Mona McCluskey)

.


----------



## omnibus

Fran Allison (Kukla, Fran and Ollie)
Princess summerfallwinterspring (Howdy Doody)
Bess Meyerson


----------



## Bars & Tone




----------



## Synthohol

valerie bertanelli
kristi mcnichol
goldie hawn


----------



## tekgeek

Cboath said:


> Wow, only 3 choices....
> 
> 1. Alyssa Milano is a given.
> 
> 2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen is an easy one, but almost seems like wasting a vote.
> 
> 3. Tought call.... But I think I am going with Soleil Moon Frye.


What the hell are you talking about..? You thought Punky Brewster was hot..? Sure she was cute for a kid, and yes she is hot now. There seems to be a big gap in the time reference here. Some clarification please.. Before I call the cops..


----------



## tekgeek

Just for the record.

Lisa Whelchel (Blair from Facts of Life)
Courtney Cox (way before Friends)
Melissa Sue Anderson (Little house)


----------



## MickeS

These are the only ones I can think of off hand...

Victoria Principal









Jane Badler and Faye Grant from "V"  (first picture on the left)
http://www.scifidesktop.org.uk/Wallpaper/Actresses/G-M/Jane/Jane_Badler(1).htm


----------



## IndyJones1023

Heather Thomas


----------



## cpalma

John Travolta
David Cassidy
Peter Reckell (Bo from DOOL)


----------



## Cboath

tekgeek said:


> What the hell are you talking about..? You thought Punky Brewster was hot..? Sure she was cute for a kid, and yes she is hot now. There seems to be a big gap in the time reference here. Some clarification please.. Before I call the cops..


1. Alyssa Milano - Born 12-19-72

3. Tiffany Thiessen - Born 1-23-74

D. Soleil Moon Frye - Born 10-6-76

XII. Me - Born - 7-9-76

When I was 8 and she was 8, I thought she was cute. =)


----------



## Steveknj

rwhitlow said:


> Kristy McNichol
> Phoebe Cates
> Farrah
> 
> We talked alot about Bo Derrick, but she wasn't my favorite (other than just being nekkid)


Phoebe Cates - yeah me too, but was she a TV Star? WHat show was she on? I remember her in the movies, Gremlins and especially Fast Times..


----------



## Magnolia88

1. Pierce Brosnan (_Remington Steele_)
2. Mark Harmon (_St. Elsewhere_) (still on TV and looking good, I might add)
3. Bruce Willis (_Moonlighting_)


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

richNYC said:


> It's got to be Charlie's Angels (my fave three):
> 
> 1. Farrah Fawcett
> 2. Jacqelyn Smith
> 3. Cheryl Ladd


I'd go with 2 and 3 but Farrah never did it for me. Jaclyn Smith may still be the most beautiful woman I've ever seen in person.

Number three on my list might be Pamela Sue Martin. I recall at the time thinking she was pretty darn hot. In retrospect, not so much but at the time I sure thought so.


----------



## rwhitlow

Phoebe was in a couple of "made for TV" movies (Lace, Lace II and Baby Sister.)

But, now I want to add Kate Jackson after reading Jaclyn Smith.. Kate was de bomb!


----------



## Steveknj

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'd go with 2 and 3 but Farrah never did it for me. Jaclyn Smith may still be the most beautiful woman I've ever seen in person.
> 
> Number three on my list might be Pamela Sue Martin. I recall at the time thinking she was pretty darn hot. In retrospect, not so much but at the time I sure thought so.


I am in agreement with Farrah, too phony blonde for me. Of the three original Angels, I always like Kate Jackson, not sure why really, but it might have been because everyone else liked Farrah or Jacklyn 

Pam Sue Martin...yeah, she was Nancy Drew if I recall. The very first issue of Playboy I ever bought featured her in a semi nude layout with just the slightest hint of nipplege showing. Might have been the very first time I used a fake ID too 

I'm trying to remember some other 70s hotties, which is when I grew into a healthy adolescent boy (born in 1960). The Tuscadaro sisters on Happy Days come to mind. Wonderwoman of course. Man, was the 70s that devoid of sex symbols that I can't think of any?


----------



## cowboys2002

Mavrick22 said:


> For me it was the following 3:
> 
> 1. Alyssa Milano - Who's the Boss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nicole Eggert - Charles in Charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Danica McKellar - The Wonder Years


I like this list, except watching the wonder years, I did not like the way they portrayed winnie cooper!


----------



## cowboys2002

Bars & Tone said:


>


Batgirl and Wonderwoman did it for me!!!

Also, i would add Heather Locklear (TJ Hooker) "Fallen" form Dynasty, Corrrine from SOAP, The girls from that Ted Knight Show (with monroe). The girls from Three's Company.

Jenna Van Oy as SIX (she was a 8 then) but damn if she isn'thotter NOW! (The Parkers). Not to skinny, not to big!!


----------



## Bierboy

Garfield Goose









Howdy Doody









Mr. Green Jeans


----------



## kettledrum

Okay, here goes from what I can remember.

1. Tiffani Amber Thiessen 

2. Melissa Joan Hart

3. Candace Cameron


----------



## tekgeek

Cboath said:


> 1. Alyssa Milano - Born 12-19-72
> 
> 3. Tiffany Thiessen - Born 1-23-74
> 
> D. Soleil Moon Frye - Born 10-6-76
> 
> XII. Me - Born - 7-9-76
> 
> When I was 8 and she was 8, I thought she was cute. =)


Thanx for the clarification.. Other than the odd appearance on Sabrina the teenage witch. What was she in between 85 to 2000?


----------



## GerryGag

tekgeek said:


> Other than the odd appearance on Sabrina the teenage witch. What was she in between 85 to 2000?


She played one of Joey's girlfriends in an episode of Friends once.


----------



## kdelande

Didn't grow up with her but have to get it out there...

Diana Rigg

KD


----------



## tekgeek

GerryGag said:


> She played one of Joey's girlfriends in an episode of Friends once.


 did see her on Friends. I was looking for a series she might have been it after Punky Brewster.

Cboath seems to know allot about her. I was thinking she had been on TV series and I just didn't catch it.


----------



## Hansky

Mavrick22 said:


> For me it was the following 3:
> 
> 2. Nicole Eggert - Charles in Charge


Of course, if one could look ahead back then, the geeky sister may have been the better choice --


----------



## BillyT2002

Anne Lockhart (Sheba)
Jane Seymour (Serina)
Maren Jensen (Athena)


They were all on the original Battlestar Galactica and I had a thing for all three of them. I was never big into Laurette Spang (Casseopia) or Erin Gray (Wilma from Buck Rogers In The 25th Century) though.


----------



## tekgeek

cowboys2002 said:


> Batgirl and Wonderwoman did it for me!!!
> 
> Also, i would add Heather Locklear (TJ Hooker) "Fallen" form Dynasty, Corrrine from SOAP, The girls from that Ted Knight Show (with monroe). The girls from Three's Company.
> 
> Jenna Van Oy as SIX (she was a 8 then) but damn if she isn'thotter NOW! (The Parkers). Not to skinny, not to big!!


I forgot about SOAP.. You are right Corrrine had that undercover HOT thing going for her..


----------



## Steveknj

BillyT2002 said:


> Anne Lockhart (Sheba)
> Jane Seymour (Serina)
> Maren Jensen (Athena)
> 
> They were all on the original Battlestar Galactica and I had a thing for all three of them. I was never big into Laurette Spang (Casseopia) or Erin Gray (Wilma from Buck Rogers In The 25th Century) though.


Forgot about Jane Seymour. She had (has?) great eyes.


----------



## Mabes

Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!


----------



## Steveknj

Mabes said:


> Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!


Marcia never did it for me. Was always more into Jan, until she got those goofy glasses!!


----------



## Cboath

tekgeek said:


> did see her on Friends. I was looking for a series she might have been it after Punky Brewster.
> 
> Cboath seems to know allot about her. I was thinking she had been on TV series and I just didn't catch it.


Most notably I think, she was in Pumpkinhead 2. 

Actually I don't know much about her, I just looked her up on IMDB. I just remember when I was that young I watched that show just cause I thought she was cute, but in an 8 year old crush kinda way.


----------



## cwoody222

Guess I watched a lot of weird TV...

Alasdair Gillis (Nick's "You Can't Do That On Television")
David Lascher (Nick's "Hey Dude" and then Blossom's boyfriend)
Jerry O'Connell (on syndicated "My Secret Identity")

JD Roth from "Fun House" too. But not now! (host of Unan1mous) eiw!


----------



## cwoody222

Steveknj said:


> Marcia never did it for me. Was always more into Jan, until she got those goofy glasses!!


But do you like her as a blonde or with the wig?


----------



## Bars & Tone

Steveknj said:


> Marcia never did it for me. Was always more into Jan...


Definitely Jan.
Jan > Marcia
Mary Ann > Ginger
Betty > Wilma


----------



## TeeSee

Maureen McCormick 
Marie Osmond 
Farrah Fawcett (the epitome of pubescent fantasy - A friend had "The Poster" of her - I was sooo envious.) 

I never thought much of Jaclyn Smith at the time. Even standing next to "the smart one" (as they often referred to Kate Jackson in a classic SNL show), who didn't seem to get as much attention for her looks. But Smith is possibly THE most stunningly gorgeous 50+ women on the planet today.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Elizabeth Montgomery as Samantha 
Tina Louise as Ginger Grant 
Diana Rigg as Emma Peel


----------



## MitchO

Valerie Bertinelli
Victoria Principal

and one I haven't seen mentioned yet .. Catherine Oxenberg (Dynasty). "My first British Accent Crush".


----------



## Steveknj

Hey, here's two more that I thought of:

Col. Klink's secretary Helga on Hogan's Heros
Agent 99 - Barbara Feldon on Get Smart
(was probably too young to appreciate them when they were first run shows, but as they were rerun often during my adolescent years on the 70s


----------



## jradosh

My 3 ...

Barbara Feldon (Agent 99)
Barbara Eden (Jenie)
Dawn Wells (Mary Ann)


----------



## Bars & Tone

TeeSee said:


> ...But Smith is possibly THE most stunningly gorgeous 50+ women on the planet today.


I'm sure she'll appreciate thatonce she turns 50.  
(IMDB sez she's only 48.)

Edit: I'm an innumerate idiot. She's 58.


----------



## Graymalkin

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Elizabeth Montgomery as Samantha
> Tina Louise as Ginger Grant
> Diana Rigg as Emma Peel


Wow, you read my mind.

To this I would add two latecomers, Valerie Bertinelli and Nia Peeples.


----------



## tbone526

1 - Molly Ringwald (sorry, guilty pleasure)
2 - Kate Jackson (you can keep the rest of the angels)
3 - Victoria Principal


----------



## philw1776

Annette Funicello
Diana Rigg

Went blind after those 2


----------



## Rosenkavalier

cwoody222 said:


> Guess I watched a lot of weird TV...
> 
> Alasdair Gillis (Nick's "You Can't Do That On Television")


Well, probably my biggest crush from my early teen years was from that same show...

Christine McGlade (a.k.a. "Moose")










Gallery of images: http://www.ycdtotv.de/wlpg/ychr_m06.htm


----------



## TeeSee

Bars & Tone said:


> I'm sure she'll appreciate thatonce she turns 50.
> (IMDB sez she's only 48.)


Really?!? She's only 48?

Dang, she looks terrible.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Hansky said:


> Of course, if one could look ahead back then, the geeky sister may have been the better choice --


For me, at the time, Charles original girlfriend played by Jennifer Runyan was darn cute. According to IMDB, she seems to have disappeared in the early 90's.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Bars & Tone said:


> I'm sure she'll appreciate thatonce she turns 50.
> (IMDB sez she's only 48.)


You might wish to check your math. She was born in Oct 1947. That would make her almost 59 and yes, she still looks absolutely amazing as you saw a couple years back on Craig T Nelson cop show.


----------



## cowboys2002

MitchO said:


> Valerie Bertinelli
> Victoria Principal
> 
> and one I haven't seen mentioned yet .. Catherine Oxenberg (Dynasty). "My first British Accent Crush".


Is that the one who played Holly on General Hospital?


----------



## Bars & Tone

IJustLikeTivo said:


> You might wish to check your math. She was born in Oct 1947. That would make her almost 59 and yes, she still looks absolutely amazing as you saw a couple years back on Craig T Nelson cop show.


Holy crap!!
Looks I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue!!!  
Mea culpa!!
Or as we say in another thread, my bad!


----------



## Mabes

IJustLikeTivo said:


> You might wish to check your math. She was born in Oct 1947. That would make her almost 59 and yes, she still looks absolutely amazing as you saw a couple years back on Craig T Nelson cop show.


Good lord! I went looking for some pictures and I found a couple, I thought from 10 years or more ago.

This woman is lying! She _can't _be 59.

http://www.jaclynsmith.com/


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mabes said:


> Good lord! I went looking for some pictures and I found a couple, I thought from 10 years or more ago.
> 
> This woman is lying! She _can't _be 59.
> 
> http://www.jaclynsmith.com/


Uh, yeah. I'd like to be "at home with Jaclyn Smith."


----------



## richNYC

One more to throw into the mix: Justine Bateman.


----------



## jschuur

I remember having a crush on Allison Smith on Kate & Allie (she was the blonde daughter, who I absolutely didn't recognize on The West Wing).

And of course Vicky on the Love Boat (when she was older on the show, pervs).

Both are older than me, so it's totally safe to admit


----------



## sushikitten

Kirk Cameron
John Schneider
Don Johnson


----------



## Bierboy

Mabes said:


> Good lord! I went looking for some pictures and I found a couple, I thought from 10 years or more ago.
> 
> This woman is lying! She _can't _be 59.
> 
> http://www.jaclynsmith.com/


Oh, come on folks...how much of that is nature and how much of that cost $$$?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Bierboy said:


> Oh, come on folks...how much of that is nature and how much of that cost $$$?


The end result is the same, yes?


----------



## WinBear

cwoody222 said:


> Guess I watched a lot of weird TV...
> 
> Alasdair Gillis (Nick's "You Can't Do That On Television")


I loved Alasdair on YCDTOT. I keep wishing Alanis Morrissette would do a music video reuniting Alasdair, Christine and Lisa Ruddy for them to do some silly opposite sketches from the lockers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Catherine Bach - Daisy Duke, 'nuff said.
Heather Thomas - The Fall Guy
Erin Grey - Silver Spoons


----------



## Dssturbo1

sister fetish, the 3 from Petticoat Junction,


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Cheryl Ladd - Charlie's Angels
Heather Thomas - The Fall Guy
Erin Grey - Buck Rogers

were my first set of crushes, then it went to 

Alyssa Milano (she and I were born 2 weeks apart)
Nicole Eggert (for an ...eye-opening... glimpse of her, check out the movie she was in with the 2 Coreys)
Chelsea Noble (Growing Pains - married to Kirk Cameron in real life)


----------



## ZeoTiVo

what ? no power ranger girls ?


























but number one with a bullet


----------



## RangersRBack

Wonder Woman of course...Lynda Carter was one of the great wonders of the world.

Phoebe Cates...The scene from Fast Times...Wow

Nicole Eggert...I remember thinking she was the prettiest girl I'd evern seen.


----------



## Rocketslc

Kate Jackson in "The Rookies"


----------



## DougF

Jaclyn Smith
Erin Gray
Joanna Kerns


----------



## BetterYeti

Had kind of odd taste:

Gretchen Korbett (Rockford Files)
Linda Purl (many TV movies and miniseries)
Lisa Pellikan (ditto)


----------



## Graymalkin

Mmm, Gretchen Korbett. She was the blonde with the light-colored eyes, right? Her and brunette Meg Foster ("Cagney and Lacey") had those light-colored eyes that I thought were very exotic.

I always considered Jaclyn Smith to be the most beautiful woman on TV -- but not the hottest.


----------



## darthrsg

Patricia McPherson=Bonnie on Knight Rider
Nancy McKeon=Jo(I am 4 brunnettes)
and last but not least
Friggin, Cheetara, man.


----------



## aindik

Alyssa Milano
Christina Applegate
Alicia Silverstone (music videos count as TV, right?)


----------



## HomieG

jradosh said:


> My 3 ...
> 
> Barbara Feldon (Agent 99)
> Barbara Eden (Jenie)
> Dawn Wells (Mary Ann)


Cha-ching
Cha-ching
and Cha-ching!


----------



## catfan64

Farrah Fawcett
Valerie Bertinelli
Vicktoria Principal


----------



## cowboys2002

devdogaz said:


> Catherine Bach - Daisy Duke, 'nuff said.
> Heather Thomas - The Fall Guy
> Erin Grey - Silver Spoons


Oh yes, forgot about The fall Guy Hottie!


----------



## cowboys2002

HomieG said:


> Cha-ching
> Cha-ching
> and Cha-ching!


Oh yes, can't forget about 99!!


----------



## Mr. Belboz

#1 Lynda Carter: Wonder Woman

#2 Heather Thomas: Fall Guy

#3 Catherine Bach: Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## Magnolia88

Geez, are there no women (or anyone else interested in male hotties) around here?  

When I was little, I did think Jaclyn Smith and Erin Grey were the two prettiest women on TV. So I'm on board with that. 

I also thought Jaime Summers was pretty. Nobody had a crush on the bionic woman?


----------



## betts4

Well, as a woman, I was much more interested in Paul Michael Glaser (Starsky) then Daisy Duke. Though her brother was a hottie too. Wait, can guys BE hotties? I guess they can. And they were.


----------



## Magnolia88

Oh, yeah, Paul Michael Glaser. Definitely preferred him over Hutch. Love PMG.

PMG might have been one of my very first TV crushes b/c I was _very_ young when that show was on the air. I remember liking one of the guys on S.W.A.T. also, but I have a hard time remembering the characters on that show other than the fact that I thought one of them was really cute.


----------



## Spiff

Justine Bateman
Danica McKellar
and... Olivia Newton-John.


----------



## justapixel

Davy Jones
Richard Chamberlain 
David Cassidy


----------



## justapixel

Mabes said:


> Good lord! I went looking for some pictures and I found a couple, I thought from 10 years or more ago.
> 
> This woman is lying! She _can't _be 59.
> 
> http://www.jaclynsmith.com/


Not to dis a fellow elderly woman, who is still gorgeous, but....

She's got "plastic surgery eyes" in this photo.....


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Graymalkin said:


> Mmm, Gretchen Korbett. She was the blonde with the light-colored eyes, right? Her and brunette Meg Foster ("Cagney and Lacey") had those light-colored eyes that I thought were very exotic.
> 
> I always considered Jaclyn Smith to be the most beautiful woman on TV -- but not the hottest.


I'd agree hot not always = beautiful. I was also very fond of Stephanie Zymbalist and Linda Purl still does it for me the few times she acts lately. For her, it's the eyes and her voice is like honey.


----------



## Wilhite

Count me among those that think that Bailey Quarters (Jan Smithers) was the hotter one.


----------



## MassD

Heather Thomas... Man.... Don't remember much about The Fall Guy, but I do remember her.
Catherine Bach.

After that... it's a blur.


----------



## Kamakzie

Lynda Carter and Erin Gray were the first hotties I liked.


----------



## Fish Man

It's tough to pick just three, so I'm going to pick the first three that come to mind from my youth:

Valerie Bertinelli
Dawn Wells
Yvonne Craig


----------



## Spiff

Wilhite said:


> Count me among those that think that Bailey Quarters (Jan Smithers) was the hotter one.


Good lord, thank you, Wilhite.

I had a HUGE crush on Bailey. I always loved the "nice girls".


----------



## 5thcrewman

Yeoman Janice Rand
Inger Stevens
Diana Canova


----------



## Inundated

Spiff said:


> Good lord, thank you, Wilhite.
> 
> I had a HUGE crush on Bailey. I always loved the "nice girls".


I knew I liked you for a reason - excellent taste in women on TV!



And thanks for the pic, Wilhite...


----------



## Jesda

This thread ROCKS. Thanks Scoot!

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Christina Applegate
3. Erin Gray

Honorable mention: The girl on Alf. I dont know why. Shes very plain.


----------



## Rocketslc

Carolyn Jones-"Morticia Addams"- would keep me up at night.


----------



## cwoody222

Jesda said:


> This thread ROCKS. Thanks Scoot!
> 
> 1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
> 2. Christina Applegate
> 3. Erin Gray
> 
> Honorable mention: The girl on Alf. I dont know why. Shes very plain.


How could I forget Saved by the Bell. Add Zack Morris AND AC Slater to my list! 

I also had a crush on Erik Estrada from CHiPs reruns! And later the younger rookie cop.


----------



## Jesda

Hahaha, Slater! He was great on that show. I think I saw him on Animal Planet recently hosting some home video comedy program.

Also: Markie Post.


----------



## cwoody222

Yep, he hosts "Pet Star" on Animal Planet.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

justapixel said:


> Not to dis a fellow elderly woman, who is still gorgeous, but....
> 
> She's got "plastic surgery eyes" in this photo.....


Well, then forget it! ;-)

In the current vernaculer, I'd still hit it! ;-)

BTW, I agree that Jan Smithers on WKRP was way better looking than loni.


----------



## Fish Man

I've allready mentioned my quota of three, but as a teenager I had a huge crush on *Debralee Scott.* She died way too young in 2003 at the age of only 53. 


Pictures of her acting days:


















Recent photo (circa 2000), shortly before she died:


----------



## scoot95

Jesda said:


> This thread ROCKS. Thanks Scoot!
> 
> 1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
> 2. Christina Applegate
> 3. Erin Gray
> 
> Honorable mention: The girl on Alf. I dont know why. Shes very plain.


My Pleasure......and I want to make a very important change to my top 3. I am sticking with Alyssa Milano and Nicole Eggert.....but how can I forget Jennifer Love Hewitt?

Moreso for her Party of Five days, but she is still hot on the Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## cheesesteak

Barbara Eden
Donna Douglas
Morgan Fairchild


----------



## cpalma

OK, I'm adding Paul Michael Glaser to my list as well. 

Honorable mention to: Michael(?) Cole - The Mod Squad


----------



## jlb




----------



## DougF

Jesda said:


> ...Honorable mention: The girl on Alf. I dont know why. Shes very plain.


Here name is Andrea Elson.


----------



## Graymalkin

If you're adding Michael Cole from "The Mod Squad," _I'm_ adding Peggy Lipton.

And I, too, preferred Jan Smithers over Loni Anderson on WKRP. Loni was just too cartoonish-looking, like Little Annie Fanny come to life.


----------



## BetterYeti

Rocketslc said:


> Carolyn Jones-"Morticia Addams"- would keep me up at night.


Yes, yes, yes. Loved her appearance on Batman, too.


----------



## Fish Man

Graymalkin said:


> And I, too, preferred Jan Smithers over Loni Anderson on WKRP. Loni was just too cartoonish-looking, like Little Annie Fanny come to life.


+1


----------



## JFriday

Fish Man said:


> I've allready mentioned my quota of three, but as a teenager I had a huge crush on *Debralee Scott.* She died way too young in 2003 at the age of only 53.
> 
> 
> Pictures of her acting days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent photo (circa 2000), shortly before she died:


Hottsie Tottsie!!! How did she die?


----------



## Rocketslc

JFriday said:


> Hottsie Tottsie!!! How did she die?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debralee_Scott



> Scott continued to act, appearing in two "Police Academy" movies, including the first, but she later retired from acting and became an agent. In 2001, her fiancée, Port Authority police officer John Dennis Levi, perished during the 9/11 attacks. In March 2005 Scott moved to Amelia Island, Florida from Brooklyn, New York, in order to be near her ailing elder sister,"Scotty" Bushnell a Producer who worked on many Robert Altman films. Her other sister Jerilynn Scott, is a talent agent in Los Angeles.
> 
> Soon after her arrival, she collapsed, and lingered in a coma for several days. She woke up, and when asked where she was, replied, "obviously in the hospital". Scott was released two days later (on April 2, her birthday) and her spirits remained high for several more days. She went to take a nap, and never woke up on April 5, 2005. The autopsy was inconclusive.


----------



## Mavrick22

Need to add Charlene Tilton from her days on Dallas to my list.


----------



## Cboath

Another one I also forgot was Tiffany Brissette who was Vicki the robot in Small Wonder.


----------



## Kamakzie

Cboath said:


> Another one I also forgot was Tiffany Brissette who was Vicki the robot in Small Wonder.


Last I read I think she is a missionary now and not even acting anymore.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Kamakzie said:


> Last I read I think she is a missionary now and not even acting anymore.


Insert oligatory missionary position joke here.


----------



## JDHutt25

Danielle Fishel....


----------



## OldFantom

Lara Jill Miller - She is older than me BTW, so I feel OK that she did something for me when she was on Give Me a Break. Now I am somewhat conflicted by the fact that she is the voice of Juniper Lee

My wife would probably slap me if I did not own up to this thing I still have for Katie Couric. Perky and smart!!!


----------



## ironchef

Diana Rigg in a leather catsuit

Jan Smithers in glasses

Felicity Kendall in the british imports


----------



## cowboys2002

JDHutt25 said:


> Danielle Fishel....


 Quick poll question:

Who was hotter "Topanga" see above or

Winnie Cooper (Wonder Years).

I vote Topanga!


----------



## JDHutt25

Topanga 100%.


----------



## cowboys2002

OldFantom said:


> Lara Jill Miller - She is older than me BTW, so I feel OK that she did something for me when she was on Give Me a Break. Now I am somewhat conflicted by the fact that she is the voice of Juniper Lee
> 
> My wife would probably slap me if I did not own up to this thing I still have for Katie Couric. Perky and smart!!!


KAitie Coric looks nice most days, but tother, I scratch my head. My wife tells me Katie does her own hair , make-up and styling. She has the money to hire three people to help her out badly...

And Ann Curry looks way better than Katie!!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

cowboys2002 said:


> And Ann Curry looks way better than Katie!!


Every day of the week. Don't get me started on Meredith Viera. Why here, why not Campbell Brown? She already knows the job and she is way better looking.


----------



## tem

tekgeek said:


> Thanx for the clarification.. Other than the odd appearance on Sabrina the teenage witch. What was she in between 85 to 2000?


"Becoming Punky Boobster"


----------



## Philosofy

Rocketslc said:


> Kate Jackson in "The Rookies"


I know a guy that was married to her, and divorced her because she was a b1tch.


----------



## Inundated

Philosofy said:


> I know a guy that was married to her, and divorced her because she was a b1tch.


She was always nice to me in E-Mail.


----------



## getreal

1. Mary Tyler Moore (Laura Petrie)
2. Elizabeth Montgomery (Samantha Stevens)
3. Barbara Eden (Jeannie)


----------



## maggiemaye32

Luke Perry (Dylan 90210)
Jason Priestly (Brandon 90210)
Mark Paul (Zack Morris SBTB)


----------



## Rocketslc

Giving away my age 

Norma Jeane Baker a.k.a. Marilyn Monroe


----------



## conchita

Johnny Depp
Jason Bateman
Kirk Cameron


----------



## Uncle Briggs

1. Maureen McCormick
2. Susan Dey
3. Valerie Bertanelli


----------



## Uncle Briggs

ironchef said:


> Diana Rigg in a leather catsuit
> 
> Jan Smithers in glasses
> 
> Felicity Kendall in the british imports


I forgot about Jan Smithers. She really did it for me,


----------



## fergiej

Kristy Mc (!!!)

Erin Gray (recently met, probably did not make her day telling her I was in love with her since I was 12. Oh, well)

Valerie B for me as well. Until I realized she had no taste in men...(wait! That means I have a chance!...er..never mind)


----------



## retrodog

Elizabeth Montgomery
Barbera Feldon
Barbera Eden


----------



## alpacaboy

Okay, my obscure (but totally honest) answer:
- Bronwyn Thomas
- Elisa Heinsohn
- Connie Needham (formerly Newton)

Though I wouldn't have major diagreements with Maureen McCormick, Susan Dey, Valerie Bertinelli, Catherine Bach, Heather Thomas, and Lynda Carter, depending on how young I was.


----------



## Philly Bill

Jacqueline Bisset


----------



## DevdogAZ

I can't believe how many people have mentioned Erin Gray. I thought maybe that was my own private thing and when I read the first 60+ posts and she wasn't mentioned, I thought that confirmed it. However, once I mentioned her, then tons of other people brought her up too. 

I'm not sure if I should feel validated or start beating you guys off with a broom.


----------



## skanter

Marilyn Monroe
Ava Gardner
Bridget Bardot


----------



## Redux

skanter said:


> Marilyn Monroe
> Ava Gardner
> Bridget Bardot


The thread has ended. This list can be tied (why bother?) but never bettered.

Though the spelling could be improved.


----------



## scoot95

Philly Bill said:


> Jacqueline Bisset


looks like the water was pretty cold.....


----------



## skanter

Redux said:


> The thread has ended. This list can be tied (why bother?) but never bettered.
> 
> Though the spelling could be improved.


Originally Posted by skanter


> Marilyn Monroe
> Ava Gardner
> Bridget Bardot


I appreciate the complement about the choices -- and, they are spelled correctly!


----------



## Bars & Tone

skanter said:


> ... -- and, they are spelled correctly!


I believe "Brigitte" might think otherwise.


----------



## skanter

Bars & Tone said:


> I believe "Brigitte" might think otherwise.


Can be spelled either way -- one is French, the other Americanized.


----------



## tekgeek

Jesda said:


> Hahaha, Slater! He was great on that show. I think I saw him on Animal Planet recently hosting some home video comedy program.
> 
> Also: Markie Post.


Nice pick.. Markie Post was the greatest rack..


----------



## tekgeek

tem said:


> "Becoming Punky Boobster"


Yikes.. She really did get a reduction..


----------



## Mavrick22

How about Heather Graham she did a few things in TV during the 80's but the thing I remember her best for is her role as Mercedes in the movie License to Drive.


----------



## Guindalf

One for the Brits out there....

Am I the only one who found Carol Vordeman hot when Countdown first started? Or watched Treasure Hunt just to see Annika Rice's bum when she ran from the helicopter in that yellow jumpsuit?


----------



## Steveknj

Another one I thought about. Pam Dawber from Mork and Mindy. I really liked the way she looked in jeans


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Another one I thought about. Pam Dawber from Mork and Mindy. I really liked the way she looked in jeans


That reminds me of the "Mom Jeans" faux-mercial on SNL.


----------



## jeff125va

Justine Bateman (was worth the wait to see her boobies in "Out Of Order")
Markie Post (my older woman crush)
Rebecca Schaeffer (was in "My Sister Sam" with Pam Dawber, murdered in 1989). Definitely my #1 on this list. My biggest TV star crush for sure.


----------



## IndyJones1023

jeff125va said:


> Rebecca Schaeffer (was in "My Sister Sam" with Pam Dawber, murdered in 1989). Definitely my #1 on this list. My biggest TV star crush for sure.


Someone else's, too.


----------



## Mavrick22

Jodie Sweetin of full house fame it so sad that someone that has her looks and talent messed up her life so bad.


----------



## Rkkeller

Marsha Brady (Brady Bunch)
Emmy Jo (New Zoo Review) Hot in that mini skirt for back then.
Mary Tyler Moore (Dick van **** show)
Marlo Thomas (That Girl)
Samantha (Bewitched)


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mavrick22 said:


> Jodie Sweetin of full house fame it so sad that someone that has her looks and talent messed up her life so bad.


I am unfamiliar with her or her story. How did she mess up her life?


----------



## jsmeeker

yeah.. clue me in too.


----------



## JFriday

I read or saw some where that she got into Meth.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Meth addiction.


----------



## Mavrick22

From Wikipedia,



> In 2006, she told Good Morning America that she was in the process of a divorce.
> 
> While on GMA, she also revealed that she voluntarily checked herself into rehab in March 2005 to recover from a methamphetamine addiction. She said she's now clean and sober and denied tabloid reports of a "three-day bender" and an intervention from her former Full House castmates.
> 
> She also said she'd like to return to acting in movies or television.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rkkeller said:


> Marsha Brady (Brady Bunch)
> Emmy Jo (New Zoo Review) Hot in that mini skirt for back then.
> Mary Tyler Moore (Dick van **** show)
> Marlo Thomas (That Girl)
> Samantha (Bewitched)


What part of "3" don't you understand?


----------



## Steveknj

devdogaz said:


> What part of "3" don't you understand?


Sometimes you just gotta pick more than 3!!!


----------



## Figaro

Lynda Carter... no one else mattered after her.


----------



## Uncle Briggs

devdogaz said:


> What part of "3" don't you understand?


I could have listed 15 or 20. 3 was hard to do.


----------



## foley62

ima youngin heres mine.
1. Rachel Bilson (OC)
2.Eva Longoria(DH)
3.Jill Hennessy (crossing Jordan) < dont know why but shes does something for me


----------



## Kamakzie

foley62 said:


> 1. Rachel Bilson (OC)


 :up:


----------



## RangersRBack

Figaro said:


> Lynda Carter... no one else mattered after her.


Oh man, so so true.....the Katharine McPhee of the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Figaro

RangersRBack said:


> Oh man, so so true.....the Katharine McPhee of the 70s and 80s.


I know that you are just joking with me but still I must say it, thhere is simply no comparison. KM is a really cute girl with whom I would love to bump uglies, but Lynda Carter was a goddess.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see Ari Meyers, from Kate and Allie mentioned. She was way hot at the time , at least to me. 









Topanga runs a close second place.

Nicole Eggert based on her TV look is a distant third place. 
If you include her role in Blown Away ( no, not the Tommy Lee Jones one), she rises significantly.


----------



## Hansky

jschuur said:


> I remember having a crush on Allison Smith on Kate & Allie (she was the blonde daughter, who I absolutely didn't recognize on The West Wing).


She was also on Scrubs last night.


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Another vote for Rebecca Schaeffer -- waaaaay cute with her button nose, bright eyes, and cute smile.

Add me to the Jan Smithers fan club. I could never get enough of her. :up: :up: :up:

Valerie Bertinellie has to be included, too. Great button nose "that could fit in a bottle cap", beautiful long brown hair, and a terrific smile. She was half the reason I watched the show.


----------



## markz

scoot95 said:


> Borrowed from another message board......
> 
> Who are the top 3 hottest TV actresses/actors you grew up with?
> 
> For me it is a no brainer.......
> 
> 1. Alyssa Milano
> 2. Nicole Eggert
> 3. Tiffani Amber Thiessen
> 
> Question.... seeing now how hot Alyssa Milano is now on Charmed....am I a dirty 32 year old if I still see Alyssa Milano as hot back in the "Who's the Boss" days when I watch reruns?


I'd agree with the first two without a doubt. I liked Tiffani too, but I'd have to replace her on that list with either:

3a. Lynda Carter
3b. Barbara Eden

They were the "older women" I had crushes on back then!

There are so many others that would mack a top 10 list for me to:

Danielle Fishelle (Topanga)
Either daughter from Kate & Ally
Valerie Bertinellie

just to name a few...

And to the guy that likes Jill Hennessy, I'd totally agree now, but not in her Law & Order days.


----------



## Mavrick22

I always had a thing for Kirsten Dunst










But then again I have always perfered blondes.


----------



## RGM1138

Lori Martin (National Velvet). Not necessarily a hottie per se, but she and I were 14 at about the same time. 

Annette Funicello. For many guys my age, the first girl (on tv) to blossom to womanhood before our eyes.

Marilyn Monroe. The eternal Hottie. When she sang "Happy Birthday Mr. President" to JFK, it made me realize what my Special Purpose was for. 



Bob


----------



## jsmeeker

Mavrick22 said:


> I always had a thing for Kirsten Dunst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again I have always perfered blondes.


She isn't a TV Hottie.

If this was movie hotties, then she would rank very, very high on my list.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Ew.


----------



## doom1701

Alyssa Milano
Melissa Joan Hart

Not sure about a third--I did always think the girl from Wonder Years was hot--but I never watched the show.


----------



## Steveknj

doom1701 said:


> Alyssa Milano
> Melissa Joan Hart
> 
> Not sure about a third--I did always think the girl from Wonder Years was hot--but I never watched the show.


I always liked Melissa Joan Hart when she was on one of those Nick shows my son used to watch, but her playing a teen and me being in my 30s at the time, it always seemed wrong...LOL


----------



## JDHutt25

What about that chick Evie (or something)...she was half alien on the show...she stopped time by putting her pointer fingers together...Why can't I remember the name?

Edit: Out of this world.

Edit #2: Maureen Flannigan


----------



## jsmeeker

JDHutt25 said:


> What about that chick Evie (or something)...she was half alien on the show...she stopped time by putting her pointer fingers together...Why can't I remember the name?
> 
> Edit: Out of this world.
> 
> Edit #2: Maureen Flannigan


Yup.. That's her.

She showed up in 7th Heaven as one of Matt's girlfriends for a season or two. She was HOT! Looked GREAT!


----------



## Mavrick22

jsmeeker said:


> She isn't a TV Hottie.
> 
> If this was movie hotties, then she would rank very, very high on my list.


Maybe not a TV Hottie now but she did do some TV from 1993 through 1997 on shows such as Star Trek TNG and also on ER she even did an epsoide of The Outer Limits in 1997.


----------



## jsmeeker

Mavrick22 said:


> Maybe not a TV Hottie now but she did do some TV from 1993 through 1997 on shows such as Star Trek TNG and also on ER she even did an epsoide of The Outer Limits in 1997.


She was already established as a movie person by then.

Sorry.. Doesn't count for THIS thread.


----------



## Mavrick22

jsmeeker said:


> She was already established as a movie person by then.
> 
> Sorry.. Doesn't count for THIS thread.


Ok I will agree with that so I just started a new thread Top 3 Movie Hotties You Grew Up with.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4019747#post4019747


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Mavrick22 said:


> Jodie Sweetin of full house fame it so sad that someone that has her looks and talent messed up her life so bad.


"Appeared on Good Morning America on February 1, 2006 to talk about her two year addiction to meth. She has been clean and sober since March of 2005."

According to IMDB, she seems to have cleaned up her act.


----------



## jsmeeker

IJustLikeTivo said:


> "Appeared on Good Morning America on February 1, 2006 to talk about her two year addiction to meth. She has been clean and sober since March of 2005."
> 
> According to IMDB, she seems to have cleaned up her act.


There was a last minute program change on E! and my season pass for one show picked up a "Child Star" show instead. She was actually featured. They had clips of her from various years (post Full House), all the way up to recent (i.e. this year).

This may sound bad, but she looks better now, after she got cleaned up than she did before she got messed up. She actually matured nicely. Never really gave her any though until this thread and the crystal meth thing (and then the show my TiVo picked up)


----------



## murrays

Lydia Cornell from Too Close For Comfort










-murray


----------



## danieljanderson

JDHutt25 said:


> Danielle Fishel....


Wow!

Not quite the little girl I remember.


----------



## foley62

o ya for sure its now, regarding jill hennessy


----------



## IndyJones1023

Something about those Topanga pix makes me think that if she stood up straight she would lose a lot of "wow."


----------



## danieljanderson

IndyJones1023 said:


> Something about those Topanga pix makes me think that if she stood up straight she would lose a lot of "wow."


Like maybe she has little bit of a gut?


----------



## kmccbf

OK - For me it was 

1) Dawn Wells, 
2) Dawn Wells, (I really liked her)
3. Kate Jackson


----------



## alansh

jlb said:


>













I was too young when it originally aired, but in reruns I find Mary Tyler Moore to be really cute in the MTM show from the 70s.


----------



## lawong

In the order that they appeared in TV that I grew up:

1) Alyssa Milano 
2) Tiffani-Amber Thiessen
3) Jessica Alba (Love at first site in "The New Adventures of Flipper")


----------

